# Moving to Manila - Advice on Housing



## Mac Lou (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I am moving to Manila by the end of January 2013. I haven't made any arrangements for long-term accommodation. 

I would appreciate some advice on whether I should find a flat/room online or arrange first a short-term stay for the first few weeks (or month) and look for a flat in Manila. 

Also, if you know any websites on flats/rooms in Manila, please leave a post here with contact information.

Happy new year to all.

Thanks, 
Mac


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Manila the city or Metro Manila the capital region?

Have you been to the Philippines before? 

Do you know anyone here?

Are you moving here for work? 

Do you have kids? 

How long is "long term"? 

Do you have a budget in mind?

I suggest you stay here for a little bit before you put anything "long term" down so you can get a feel for what the place is all about.

Good luck with your house hunting!


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi mac lou. I suggest you don't do anything about long term accommodation until after you get to Manila. It's best to see what you are getting and what area it is in before you part with any money.

Richard


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Mac Lou, I'll add to the others here also. If you should find something to rent by looking online, including a real estate agent or property management company; no matter what they say or how professional they may seem, DO NOT send any money (cash or check etc) in advance of you being here. It will likely disappear and you will simply be out the money. Use extreme caution when doing business with anyone--even after you are here.


Good Luck

Gene


----------



## Mac Lou (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply raconnor, Richard, and Gene. 

Some info: 1st time to the Philippines, don't know anyone personally except my future colleagues, here for work, no kids, staying for a year and will see if more, no budget in mind. 

I guess it would be good to stay near the De La Salle University (workplace). 

My worry is that I won't have enough time to look for apartments in a city that I don't know. 

I was thinking of renting a flat or room in a shared flat on a short-term basis (1 month or max 2 months) before my arrival. Thus, I would have more time to find a flat that I like. 

Do you know any websites for short-term rents of flats/rooms, or maybe forum discussions on that matter (or even specific members I should contact) so that I could make enquiries and arrangements before my departure? 

Do you think I could find a flat in Manila easily and quickly when I arrive? In this case I would only need to book a hotel room before my departure. 

Appreciate your input. 

Best wishes, 
Mac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Places*



Mac Lou said:


> Thanks for your reply raconnor, Richard, and Gene.
> 
> Some info: 1st time to the Philippines, don't know anyone personally except my future colleagues, here for work, no kids, staying for a year and will see if more, no budget in mind.
> 
> ...


Hi Mac,

Replies are slow to your request for information I think because of the New Year holiday today and tomorrow.
From living here almost 10 years, I've found that it is almost impossible to get anything done or solid info like you need without actually being here. Frustrating as it may be, I've never known it to be any different.
Your new co-workers and even your embassy might have some good ideas after you arrive too.
Let us know how you do in your search .

Also, you will probably need a hotel in Manila the first day or two anyway. Be sure to book hotel reservations with a hotel that offers FREE airport pick-up. Taking a taxi is a nightmare that can cost a fortune due to dishonest cab drivers and is even potentially dangerous to your life depending on the cab driver and possibly his friends!
No need to risk life and limb to taxi's when there are hotels with free airport pick up...

Don't know how much research you have done on the country, but the Philippines is and can be a dangerous place even for people use traveling the world. Here is a site on some of the Dangers Of Angeles City. Angeles is two hours north of Manila but most if not all these same things apply to Manila and most other places as well. Hope it helps to keep you safe.



Gene


----------



## Bopc1996 (May 16, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Replies are slow to your request for information I think because of the New Year holiday today and tomorrow.
> From living here almost 10 years, I've found that it is almost impossible to get anything done or solid info like you need without actually being here. Frustrating as it may be, I've never known it to be any different.
> ...


 I been traveling and living off and on in the Philippines since 1986. I never have had a problem anywhere unless you consider a taxi driver wanting to charge you the equivalent of $1 or so more than the fare should be. Taxi fares all over the PI are some of the cheapest anywhere even when they cheat you. LOL Just use the metered or fixed rate taxi at the NAIA. No problem. Yes you hear horror story of a foreigner being robbed/killed but nothing to get paranoid about. Just use the same common sense you would use anywhere. Horror stories can happen in any country. Angeles City crime is generally concentrated in the "entertainment" area where high consumption of alcohol make foreigners easy targets. Enjoy your stay on the Philippines. I know you will have a great experience. 

For apartments check Craigslist. Enjoy your time in the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safety Issues*



Bopc1996 said:


> I been traveling and living off and on in the Philippines since 1986. I never have had a problem anywhere unless you consider a taxi driver wanting to charge you the equivalent of $1 or so more than the fare should be. Taxi fares all over the PI are some of the cheapest anywhere even when they cheat you. LOL Just use the metered or fixed rate taxi at the NAIA. No problem. Yes you hear horror story of a foreigner being robbed/killed but nothing to get paranoid about. Just use the same common sense you would use anywhere. Horror stories can happen in any country. Angeles City crime is generally concentrated in the "entertainment" area where high consumption of alcohol make foreigners easy targets. Enjoy your stay on the Philippines. I know you will have a great experience.
> 
> For apartments check Craigslist. Enjoy your time in the Philippines.


Same here--never had a problem in 10 years. Looks like you and I are two of the lucky ones:rockon:...


----------



## mihia (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi!

Since I used to study in a nearby school from there, and one of my former classmates is also teaching in that university (DLSU - St. Benilde) I'd like to put my two cents worth. 

As Gene said, its better to transact face to face, but I do not think you will find much trouble. As a Filipino reading this site, I find it a bit sad that the posters here leave quite a negative impression on first time readers. So please give it a chance. 

I suggest you stay at a nearby hotel, I'd recommend Century Park Sheraton (5 stars, near the place, and good service - we have been staying there every year for the past 3 bar exam years and we never had a problem). 

Once you get out of the airport, if you haven't booked a hotel taxi, you may want to opt for the completely yellow taxis (airport taxis, their meters charge higher but they are more regulated and usually come with a receipt). If not, opt for a company taxi like MGE (painted white and green, or yellow and green). 

DLSU has a listing of accredited boarding houses for students so you might want to check it out in the meantime, and there are a few condominium buildings right across and beside DLSU itself (the guards are very knowledgeable about this too). 1 studio type condo unit would cost you 7k, but it can go as high as 12-17k for those wanting completely airconditioned units (my former professor from Minnesota took one of these). There are plenty of foreign (usually korean) students living on these places so I am sure you would not have any problem acclimating yourself.

Hope this helped


----------



## Mac Lou (Dec 29, 2012)

I thank you all for your input. 
I guess finding an apartment in Manila in a relatively short time is not a problem, and I shouldn't worry about this. Can't wait to arrive in Manila. 
Mac


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac Lou said:


> Thanks for your reply raconnor, Richard, and Gene.
> 
> Some info: 1st time to the Philippines, don't know anyone personally except my future colleagues, here for work, no kids, staying for a year and will see if more, no budget in mind.
> 
> ...


The US Embassy has a list on their website of affordable temporary housing spots with just about all the information on what you get and cost, here's a link:

Emergency Services | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------

